# nfs works for almost all files, while for some it times out



## deadeyes (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I first will describe the setup:

CentOS 5 server: nfs export
FreeBSD 7.3 server: nfs mount


```
x.x.x.x:/export /usr/home/mountpoint nfs noauto,rw,-R=5,-i 0  0
```

I put the noauto option there as it blocks my system from booting normally.


```
cd /usr/home/mountpoint
```
ls dir1 : works ok
ls dir2 : just does hang... and after a while nfs says:

```
nfs server x.x.x.x:/export: not responding
```

when I do ctrl-c and do ls dir1 again it immediately shows the listing.
cat onefile : hangs,
cat otherfile : works

What is strange is that it is always the same file/directory that gives issues.
I can't understand what goes wrong.

On the CentOS5 nfs server all directories and files are accessible ok.
Only for FreeBSD a file and a directory seem to be a problem.

I tried multiple this:
fsck of filesystem on centos5.
Rebooted both OSes.
tried even to remove the file and copy it back using sftp. It is created without problems, but as soon as I do cat onefile again I get the same issue.

For onefile I opened in VI and copied the contents to the same filename and this seems to work.
However this will not work for some distro torrents I have (these are not a few, so redownloading would be time consuming).

Anyone an idea what could cause this?


----------



## deadeyes (Sep 16, 2010)

Nobody seems to know what is causing this.

So in the end I set up nfs v4. nfs v4 fixes this issue.

I still have no idea what is wrong.
I noticed that when I deleted some files from the affected directories on the CentOS machine the directorie was accessible again.

Strangly enough I did not find any diff (also not with doing an hex dump and comparing that).
So it must have something to do with the file entries in the directory.

However this was no problem for my other linux machine to connect and list all files.


----------

